
Show HN: WSGI pure Python non-blocking HTTP2 server - gcandal
https://github.com/hivesolutions/netius
======
brudgers
Curious about the story behind Netius development. What were the reasons
behind writing a new HTTP2 server in Python rather than using an existing
system?

~~~
joamag
We really wanted to create a pure non blocking async IO network library in
pure Python without any dependencies. On top of that we also wanted to prove
that it's possible to archive 200K HTTP req/s in Python using PyPy with JIT.

~~~
webmaven
That's an impressive benchmark. On what hardware is it achieved?

~~~
gcandal
While I'm not sure what hardware was used, if you want to try it yourself the
benchmark is pretty easily reproducible [1].

[1]
[https://github.com/hivesolutions/netius/blob/c431b9c258baa0b...](https://github.com/hivesolutions/netius/blob/c431b9c258baa0b73da95c89ede3fe9d4f0bbc4e/doc/advanced.md#benchmarks)

